

George Carlin Customization: 47 words you can’t use on custom NIKE sneakers - replicatorblog
http://replicatorinc.com/blog/2008/10/george-carlin-customization-47-words-you-cant-use-on-custom-nike-sneakers/

======
helveticaman
>The fact that Prostitutes are banned but Hookers are not seems odd.

A hooker is a rugby position. The hooker is in the middle of a bunch of dudes
(said bunch is called the "scrum") and has to bend over forwards and push the
other dudes to "hook" the ball with his feet and kick it back so his teammates
can get it.

I don't get why this sport is considered so masculine.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scrum_>(rugby)#Rugby_league

~~~
replicatorblog
Great information. Localization is another key aspect to any of these
configuration filters. I still think it is odd given that "kick" is banned,
but would be a funny shoe in anycase.

